# pflanzen aus dem bach in den teich????



## anfänger (4. Juni 2009)

hallo 
bei uns in der nähe entspringt miten im walt ein kleiner bach wasser kommt dort aus einem erd loch!!! relatief viel(  nach 10 meter ca 1m breiter un 40 cm tief) und ist stern klar jetzt hab ich mit unserem förster gesprochen ich kan mir dort nehmen was ich brauch er hat für seinen weiher auch schon was geholt wass 4 wochen speter wider zu gewgsen war!!!
dort ist jede menge moss im wasser und unter wasser langliche bläter zimlich dunkel die mit der strömung treiben zum bilder machen komm ich nicht richtig mit der kamera ran zur not hol ich was raus und fotografiere es dan aber ich will nicht unbedingt was raus holen was ich dan nicht verwenden kann !!!
zur wichtigsten frage: kan ich das moss nemen und damit meine grunfläche im teich bedeken?? 
wen jemand intrese hat kan ich mit sicherheit auch was davon verschiken gegen zalung der versand kosten schlislich ziet sich die streke über fast 500m 
und ist fast komplet zu gewagsen unteranderem auch mit seerosen wovon ich mir auch jede menge nehmen darf 
LG james


----------



## Doris (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: pflanzen aus dem bach in den teich????*

Hallo James

Bevor du die Pflanzen in deinen Teich setzt, solltest du sie auf jeden Fall desinfizieren, damit du keine Krankheiten in deinen Teich setzt und somit die Fische gefährdest.
Ich nehme einen Maurerkübel aus plastik, gebe Wasser sowie Kalimpermanganat hinein und lasse die Pflanzen 1-2 Tage darin. Wenn sie an einem Ende überstehen, drehe ich sie auch einfach mal.
Bevor ich die Pflanzen dann in den Teich gebe, werden sie noch mal ordentlich abgeduscht.
Bislang habe ich keine Probleme damit gehabt.

Ob sich nun Pflanzen die eigentlich in der Natur in fliessendem Gewässer wachsen auch in deinem Teich halten lassen weiss ich nicht - könnte mir jedoch vorstellen, dass sie es vielleicht nicht so gerne mögen.
Und wie es sich mit dem Moss verhält 
Da haben wir aber Experten die dir mit Sicherheit mehr dazu sagen können​


----------



## CoolNiro (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: pflanzen aus dem bach in den teich????*

Dabei wäre noch zu beachten, daß Kalimpermanganat
für manche Fische tödlich ist 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Annett (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: pflanzen aus dem bach in den teich????*

Hi.

Noch mehr wäre m.M.n. zu beachten, dass man nicht einfach irgendwo in der Natur den (Klapp)Spaten zücken und sich bedienen darf. 
Wenn das nämlich jeder so macht, ist die Natur bald leer geräumt und die Pflanzen darben in den Gärten vor sich hin, da die Bedingungen dort selten so optimal sind, wie am Naturstandort.

Hier die Liste, welche Pflanzen geschützt sind:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anlage...e_der_nach_BArtSchV_gesch.C3.BCtzten_Pflanzen
Und hier die dazugehörige Verordnung: http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bartschv_2005/index.html

Mein Tip: Im Zweifelsfall Finger weg von Wildpflanzenentnahmen und in der Gärtnerei des Vertrauens nachfragen/bestellen. Sooo teuer ist das ja nun auch nicht - wenn man mal mit den Beträgen für Filteranlagen/UV-Lampen vergleicht....


----------



## Eugen (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: pflanzen aus dem bach in den teich????*

Zur Desinfektion verwendet man ein max. 3% ige wässrige Lösung von Kaliumpermanganat.
Das Permanganat zerfällt dabei in atomaren Sauerstoff (der desinfiziert ) und unschädlichen MnO² .
Da es allerdings mit anderen Chemikalien sehr heftig reagiert, wird man es nicht mehr so einfach bekommen ( ist der Angst vor Anschlägen geschuldet !)
Legal dürften nur noch 1%ige Lösungen im Handel sein.

Mit verdünnter Wasserstoffperoxidlösung geht es allerdings auch.
Aber bitte auch hier Vorsicht walten lassen.
Konzentriert (30% ) kann auch die ganz schön ätzend sein.


----------



## Doris (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: pflanzen aus dem bach in den teich????*

@ Andi

Ich meinte ja nicht, dass man das Kaliumpermanganat mit in den Teich kippt wo die Fische drin rumpaddeln... sondern wirklich getrennt in einem anderen Bottich. Und nachdem ich es ordentlich abgespült habe dürfte es auch keine Gefahr mehr für die Fische sein.


----------



## Inken (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: pflanzen aus dem bach in den teich????*

 H2O2 - cool...

Wie weit wäre das zu verdünnen?


----------



## Eugen (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: pflanzen aus dem bach in den teich????*



Inken schrieb:


> H2O2 - cool...
> 
> Wie weit wäre das zu verdünnen?



Das sollten aber bestimmte Berufsgruppen wissen 
(Hydrogenium perox. sol. )

10 %ig macht die Haare schön


----------



## anfänger (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: pflanzen aus dem bach in den teich????*

ok ok 
also das ich mir die an ein par stelen (nicht ein flek kall machen)hollen darf ist mit dem zustendigen förster abgeschprochen auch das ich ein parr an teich freunde ferschiken darf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(er ist selbst teich freund aber er hat mehr soen nutz weiher)
also grundsäzlich kann es funktioniern sehr gut

jetzt nur noch das mit dem desenfiziern 
in wane rein und danach abspülen ist klar nur was und wieviel rein kippen ins wasser (meine wane hat ca 40 l) und wo bekomm ich das her 
LG james


----------



## Doris (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: pflanzen aus dem bach in den teich????*

Hallo James

Kaliumpermanganat und Wasserstoffperoxyd sind   Mittel die auch im Krankenhaus benötigt werden. Ich denke du wirst sicherlich in der Apotheke fündig werden.
Ob du sie jedoch einfach so dort kaufen kannst, kann dir sicherlich Eugen verraten.


----------



## Inken (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: pflanzen aus dem bach in den teich????*

[OT]





Eugen schrieb:


> Das sollten aber bestimmte Berufsgruppen wissen



Mein allerliebster Eugen! 

Da gewisse Berufsgruppen damit gemeinhin weder Haare blondieren noch Pflanzen desinfizieren, fragen sie einfach mal ganz blond nach! 

Aber danke!! [/OT]


----------



## CoolNiro (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: pflanzen aus dem bach in den teich????*



> @ Andi
> 
> Ich meinte ja nicht, dass man das Kaliumpermanganat mit in den Teich kippt wo die Fische drin rumpaddeln... sondern wirklich getrennt in einem anderen Bottich. Und nachdem ich es ordentlich abgespült habe dürfte es auch keine Gefahr mehr für die Fische sein.
> __________________
> ...



Hallo Doris,

schon klar, daß Du das nicht machst, weil Du damit Erfahrung hast,
aber "Anfänger" sollte man doch darauf hinweisen, daß das Zeug
für manche Fische nicht unbedingt ein Genuß ist. War kein Vorwurf
an Dich, nur eine sinnvolle Ergänzung 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## anfänger (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: pflanzen aus dem bach in den teich????*

genau deshalb frag ich ja nach *daumen hoch*
danke ich fersuchs morgen mal bei uns im sani bereich zu bekommen für was bin ich den soldat hehe
PS: ich kipp nichts in den teich bin abselut gegen chemie*mit ausnamen wie dieser*
den die natur braucht auch keine warum dan ich in einem teich??
LG james


----------



## Eugen (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: pflanzen aus dem bach in den teich????*

@ Inken

aller guter Dinge sind DREI.


----------



## Annett (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: pflanzen aus dem bach in den teich????*

Hi.

Da es anscheinend keiner im ersten Beitrag von mir  hören/lesen will, nochmal auch an dieser Stelle der Hinweis:

*Geschützte Pflanzen dürfen der Natur nicht entnommen werden! Punkt.*
Die entsprechende Liste dazu befindet sich im Beitrag weiter vorn.
Je nachdem, um welche Pflanzen es sich handelt, spielt es keine Rolle, was der Förster sagt (vermutlich weiß er es leider nicht besser) - er ist auch nur eine Art Verwalter im Auftrag des Staates/Landes. 
Wie kann er etwas zur Abgabe freigeben, was ihm gar nicht gehört?  Ob James mir aus dem BW-Magazin auch einfach so irgendwas mitbringen darf?  Ich rede nicht vom Können. 

Gerade der Staat hat sich m.M.n. noch vor allen anderen an seine eigenen Regeln+Gesetze zu halten. Ansonsten ist der Weg nicht mehr weit bis ....... 

Manchmal könnte man wirklich meinen, dass diese 08/15-Pflanzen im Laden ein Vermögen kosten würden..... 
Schädigen wir die Natur nicht schon Tag für Tag genug, egal ob Auto, Heizung, Flugzeug oder Landwirtschaft? 
Heute werden die frei wachsenden Wasserpflanzen ausgebuddelt + verschickt und morgen? Wildorchideen, __ Moorpflanzen, ??? 

Sorry, aber ich kanns echt nicht so richtig nachvollziehen. 
Bei den Amphibien haben es langsam alle verstanden, worum es geht. 
Bei den Pflanzen scheint es dagegen (noch?) reichlich egal zu sein. 


Gruß
Annett


----------



## anfänger (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: pflanzen aus dem bach in den teich????*

möchte ja das nicht im grossen still machen ich mach morgen mal par bilder von dem stük dort max. an manchen stelen so 10x10 cm gross was ausstechen wobei ich klaube weil ich sehe wie sie hier alle bei anett geiern (ich auch  ) das doch net so ne gute ide war weil ich dan net jedem wwas schiken kan und somit das sehr ungercht währe

zu dem förste ich denke das der mann ahnung hat den er hat mir auch einige auflagen gemacht wo wieviel und was also freie hand hab ich da auch net sory wen das so rüber kamm 
LG james


----------



## anfänger (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: pflanzen aus dem bach in den teich????*

so an alle spezialisten 
get zum desinfiziern auch *sterillium virugard*
beschreibung hygenische hädedesinfektion 30 sek
chirurgiche händedesinfektion 1,5 min

zusamensetzung :
100g lösung enthalten:
wirkstof:ethanol99%95,0g, butan-2-on, glycerol85%, tetradecan-1-ol

hab davon 500ml hofe das reicht aus wen  ich das überhaubt dafür nemen kann
  

wie immer DANKE im voraus


----------



## Eugen (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: pflanzen aus dem bach in den teich????*



anfänger schrieb:


> hab davon 500ml hofe das reicht aus wen  ich das überhaubt dafür nemen kann



Du kannst es nehmen, aber nicht für die Pflanzen. 

Das ist ja fast reines Ethanol.


----------



## anfänger (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: pflanzen aus dem bach in den teich????*

:-( ok mus ich nochmall schnell zur apoteke und schaun ob ich die anderen sachen bekomme
lg james


----------



## anfänger (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: pflanzen aus dem bach in den teich????*

so hab das jetzt mal ales erledigt bei der hitze *schwitz *
bitte helft mir die pflanzen zu bestimen :beeten
un befürwortet es oder verurteilt es wie ihr wolt 

PS: es gibt bei VI.... in kl auch fertiges desinfektions mitel für pflanzen 
so und nun die bilder
LG james


----------

